# Shkenca > Ekonomi & biznes >  Kompanite dhe Investitoret..!!

## Zemrushja

Ne kete teme do te trajtohen informacione te pergjithshme mbi kompanite dhe investitoret. (Marre nga NYSE, bursa me e madhe e krijuar deri me sot. Gjithashtu njihet dhe Eurex si bursa me e madhe e derivateve ne bote..)

PERMBAJTJA

1. Nje pershkrim i pergjithshem per kompanite dhe investitoret

Sigurimi i kapitalit - rruga per te arritur sukses

Venia e parave ne pune

2. Bursa e New York-ut (NYSE): Nje force levizese ne ekonomine boterore

Nen pemen Buttonwood (Under Buttonwood Tree)

Krijimi i bordit zyrtar

Rritja dhe zhvillimi

Tregu ne ditet e sotme

NYSE, numri nje ne bote

Rruga drejt tregtimit te automatizuar

3. Si funksionon NYSE

Standartet rigoroze

Brokerat e dyshemese dhe firmat e brokerimit

Specialistet

Dyshemeja e tregtimit

Si shitet dhe si blihet nje aksion

Analizimi i nje tregtimi aksionesh

Teknologjia e tregtimit ne NYSE

4. Investitori i mesuar

Leximi i tabelave te aksioneve

Treguesit e tregut

Leximi i raporteve vjetore

5. Perse cmimet e aksioneve luhaten larte e poshte

Kerkesa dhe oferta

Situata financiare e kompanise

Situata financiare e industrise

Trendat ekonomike

Evenimentet boterore dhe kombetare

13 evenimente: efekti i tyre ne Tregun e Aksioneve

Nje veshtrim me nga afer

6. Mbrojtja e tregut

Ruajtja dhe mbrojtja e sistemit

Piramida rregullatore

Metodat veterregulluese te NYSE-s

Korporata mbrojtese e investoreve te letrave me vlere

Arbitrimi i NYSE-s -- zgjidhje e shpejte dhe efektive e mosmarrveshjeve

Computer sleuth

7. Udhezime per investitoret

Investimet me risk te ulet

Alternativa te tjera investimi

Obligacionet

Aksionet

Zhvillimi nje strategjie te pershtatshme investimi

Si investohet

Klubet e investimit

Si matet mbarevajtja

Opsionet per kursim dhe investim

----------


## Zemrushja

Ne qofte se keni kryer ndonjehere ndonje aktivitet privat dhe keni marre para per te atehere ju mund ta konsideroni veten si nje firme private me nje pronar ose sic quhet: biznes i vogel (sole proprietor). Biznes i vogel quhet cdo lloj biznesi i zoteruar dhe operuar nga nje person. Ju ndoshta mund te jeni ne dijeni te avantazheve te zoterimit te nje biznesi te vogel. Per shembull, eshte i lehte per tu krijuar, dhe te gjitha fitimet shkojne drejt e ne xhepin tuaj. Nga ana tjeter, ju mund te ndjeni se nje biznes i tille, i operuar nga nje person, kufizon aftesine e biznesit tuaj per tu zgjeruar.

Per te kapercyer keto probleme, ju mund te vendosni qe te bashkoheni me nje shok. Tani ju keni formuar nje ortakeri (partnership), nje biznes i zoteruar nga dy apo me shume persona. Ju perfitoni nga njohurite, aftesite dhe parate e shtuara. Por ju duhet qe te ndani fuqine vendim-marrese dhe perseri burimet tuaja jane te kufizuara ne parate dhe eksperiencen qe ju te dy mund te kontribuoni sebashku. 

Cfare mund te beni ne qofte se deshironi te zgjeroni me tej aktivitetin? Si mund te perballoni blerjen e pajisjeve te reja, punesimin e punetoreve te rinj dhe fushaten e marketingut per te reklamuar zgjerimin e metejshem? Pergjigja eshte kapitali - ne kete rast paraja. Kapitali eshte energjia qe ndihmon biznesin te rritet, i cili ben te mundur nje kerkim te zgjeruar, makineri me te mira dhe te reja, nje fuqi pune me te madhe, dhe me teper marketing.

Nje burim kapitali jane individet qe kane para teper per te investuar. Per keta individe, kapitali eshte paraja qe ata mund ta vene ne pune per te fituar me teper para. Sic do e shikoni ne kete kapitull, kompanite qe kane nevoje per kapital dhe individet ne kerkim te investimeve solide perdorin si pike takimi Bursen e New York-ut.

----------


## Zemrushja

Nje firme e cila perballohet me veshtiresite e rritjes se aktivitetit te saj mund te zgjedhe nje prej disa rrugeve te mundshme per te siguruar kapitalin e nevojshem.

N.q.se kompania aktualisht ka nje fitim te kenaqshem, ajo mund te vendose qe ta riinvstoje nje pjese te ketij fitimi. Per te riinvestuar, fillimisht manaxheret e kompanise shlyejne shpenzimet vjetore te kompanise. Pastaj, ne vend qe t'i ndajne fitimet e mbetura, ata i derdhin keto para, qe quhen fitim i mbajtur, perseri ne biznes - per shembull, per te blere pajisje te reja apo per te punesuar punonjes te tjere. Ose, kompania ashtu si c'bejne dhe individet, mund te siguroje para duke marre hua nga nje banke. Huaja bankare mund ta ndihmoje kompanine qe te kete rritje per nje periudhe, por kompanise do t'i duhet qe nje dite ta ktheje borxhin sebashku me interesin perkates. Gjithashtu, bankat e kufizojne sasine e huase qe ato japin ne perputhje me fuqine paguese te firmes. Keshtuqe kompania eshte ne gjendje qe te marri borxh nje sasi te kufizuar parash nga banka. 

Per te mbeshtetur nje rritje afatgjate kompania mund te perdore nje forme tjeter huamarrje, ajo mund te emetoje obligacione. Obligacioni eshte nje lloj kontrate zyrtare huaje. Kompanite u japin investitoreve obligacione ne shkembim te parave. Pas nje periudhe te percaktuar kohe, ne disa raste dhe deri ne 30 vjet, bondi "maturohet". Ne kete moment kompania i paguan cdo individi shumen qe secili ka investuar. Gjithashtu, kompania u paguan investitoreve nje shume interesi ne intervale te caktuara, gjate viteve qe investitori mban obligacionin.

Alternativa e katert per sigurimin e kapitalit eshte shitja publike, e pjeseve te pronesise mbi kompanine. Keto pjese quhen aksione. Ky proces mund te gjeneroje shuma te medha parash qe mund te perdoren per shume qellime. P.sh. nje kompani mund t'i perdore fondet e siguruara ne kete menyre per te paguar borxhin e akumuluar. Pervec kesaj kompania mund t'i perdore parate per te ndertuar fabrika te reja, per te blere pajisje, te rrise buxhetin per reklama, te punesoje punonjes te tjere apo te beje kerkime per produkte te reja. 

Pavaresisht nga fakti se si kompania i perdor shumat e perfituara nga shitja e aksioneve publikut, perfundimi eshte i njejte - parate do e ndihmojne kompanine per tu zgjeruar, e cila si rrjedhim do siguroje vende te reja pune, do gjeneroje te ardhura shtese, do zhvilloje produkte me te mira dhe do kontribuoje ne ekspansionin e pergjithshem te ekonomise. 

Kompania, per te realizuar daljen ne publik zakonisht i drejtohet nje firme bankare investimi (investment banking firm). Kjo firme e specializuar ben vleresimin e kompanise, ndihmon ne percaktimin e cmimit per aksionet e saj dhe sherben si ndermjetes midis emetuesit te letrave me vlere dhe publikut investues. 

Kur aksioni i nje shoqerie emetohet per here te pare, atehere kemi te bejme me nje oferte publike fillestare (IPO, inital public offering), dhe tregtimi zhvillohet ne tregun primar. Me vone, kur aksionet u rishiten investitoreve te tjere, ato tregtohen ne tregjet sekondare, qe rendom njihen si bursa, si psh. bursa e New York-ut apo e Londres. Duke kaluar ne publik, kompania transformohet nga nje biznes privat, ne pronesi te pak personave, ne nje kompani publke te zoteruar kolektivisht nga nje grup i madh investitoresh, apo aksioneresh. Me poshte do shpjegojme se pse ky proces i terheq aksioneret.

----------


## Zemrushja

Ne qofte se keni punuar shume per te vene ca para menjane, me siguri qe do te deshironit nje nje vend te sigurt per to. Per disa njerez brenda ne dyshek eshte vendi me i sigurte. Por fshehja e parave nuk e ben ate domosdoshmerisht te sigurte. Ato ndoshta mund te humbasin, vidhen apo demtohen. Dhe cfare eshte me e rendesishmja, paraja nuk do "punoje" per t'ju sjelle me shume para. Ne fakt, po te marrim ne konsiderate faktore te tille si inflacioni, paraja e fshehur ne dyshek do jete me pak e vlefshme neser. 

Nje menyre tjeter per te ruajtur parane tuaj te sigurte dhe produktive, eshte qe ta investoni ate. Investim quhet gjithshka per te cilen ju shpenzoni para me qellimin per te gjeneruar me shume para. Investimet i kemi ne shume forma, qe nga prona te paluajteshme, tek koleksionet e librave e deri tek blerja e aksioneve dhe obligacioneve.

Me qellim qe te zgjidhni investimin me te mire per ju, juve ju duhet qe te vleresoni synimet tuaja personale te investimit (shikoni kapitullin 7). Disa investitore qe kane para me teprice dhe besim ne vevtvete, jane te gatshem te marrin parasysh risk, me shpresen per te realizuar fitime te medha. Disa kerkojne nje menyre per te mbrojtur investimet e tyre nga erozioni i inflacionit. Dhe te tjeret duan qe paraja e tyre te siguroje nje te ardhur te qendrueshme. Por, te gjithe investitoret kerkojne menyra per ta bere kapitalin e tyre sa me fitimprures qe te jete e mundur. 

Nje alternative per investitoret eshte qe te investojne parate e tyre ne obligacionet e kompanive, qe jane hua afatgjata per kompanite ne rritje. Kompanite shesin obligacione me nje norme te percaktuar interesi. Keshtuqe investitoret e dine me saktesi se sa do te fitojne - pra normen e interesit - dhe se per sa kohe paraja do qendroje e bllokuar. 

Gjithashtu, Investitoret mund t'i vendosin parate e tyre ne aksione. Mjaft kompani emetojne dy lloje aksionesh. Aksione te preferuara, qe i garantojne pronarit se do jete i pari qe do perfitoje nga ndarja e fitimeve te kompanise, nje pagese periodike qe njihet me emrin dividend. Gjithashtu ne qofte se kompania falimenton apo likuidohet, aksioneret e perferuar jane te siguruar se ata do jene nder te paret per kompensim investimit te tyre. Zoteruesit e obligacioneve konsiderohen si kreditore te kompanise - pra ne nje pozicion te kundert me pronaret - dhe si rrjedhim, kane prioritet, si ndaj zoteruesve te aksioneve te preferuara ashtu edhe ndaj atyre te aksioneve te zakonshem ne rast likuidimi.

Keto mekanizma mbrojne pronarin e aksionit te preferuar ne momentet e veshtira qe kalon kompania. Por pronaret e aksioneve te preferuara nuk perfitojne ne periudhat kur kompania provon rritje. Ne qofte se kompania ka nje vit te mbare dhe vendos qe te paguaje nje dividend me te madh, pronaret e aksioneve te preferuara do te marrin vetem dividendin e percaktuar ne norme fikse vjetore.

Aksioni i zakonshem eshte ne pergjithesi me i pak i kushtueshem dhe permban me teper risk e si rrjedhim mundesi me te medha fitimi. Zoteruesit e aksioneve te zakonshem mund te marrin ose jo dividente, ne varesi te mbarevajtjes financiare te kompanise dhe politikes se ndarjes se fitimeve. Por aksioneret e zakonshem mund te luajne rol ne ne ndjekjen e kesaj politike. Zoteruesi i aksioneve te zakonshme ka te drejte te votoje per drejtuesit dhe per ceshtje te tjera te rendesishme ne asamblene e pergjithshme vjetore te aksionereve te kompanise. Zakonisht nje investitor ka te drejten e nje vote per cdo aksion. Zoteruesit e aksioneve te perferuara nuk kane te drejten e votes.

Pronaret e aksioneve te zakonshme shpresojne qe te bejne para ose permes dividenteve qe ata marrin ose permes rritjes se cmimit te aksioneve - pra duke e shitur aksionin per me teper se sa kane paguar per blerjen e tij. Ky fitim njihet si fitim kapitali. Aksionet e zakonshme ne pergjithesi konsiderohen si mjaft likuide. Investim likuid eshte ai investim qe mund te shitet apo konvertohet lehtesisht dhe me shpejtesi ne para.

Shume investiore kombinojne avantazhet e llojeve te ndryshme te letrave me vlere duke blere pjese ne fondet e perbashketa te investimeve. Fondi i perbashket i investimeve eshte nje kompani investuese qe mbledh parate e shume investitoreve per te blere shuma te medha te letrave me vlere te ndryshme. Fondi drejtohet nga nje manaxher profesionist i cili merr vendimet per investim dhe shperndan fitimet tek investitoret. Keto fonde u ofrojne investitoreve avantazhet e diversifikimit duke perfituar dhe nga sasia e madhe e fondeve te investuara, si dhe manaxhimin profesional qe ata nuk do ta kishin si investitore individuale. Fondet e perbashketa ne pergjithesi strukturohen rreth qellimeve strategjive specifike, si rritja afatgjate, fitimet afatshkurtra, apo ne nje industri apo rajon gjeografik te vecante. Investitoret individuale nuk kane ndikim ne manaxhimin e fondit.

----------


## Zemrushja

Supozoni se doni qe te bleni nje makine te perdorur. Si do ja beni per ta gjetur? 

Ne pergjithesi ju do te shkonit ne nje vend ku eshte perqendruar shitja dhe blerja e makinave te perdorura. Atje do te krahasoni dhe do te zgjidhni mes shume modeleve, te gjitha me cmime qe konkurojne njera tjetren.

Ne te njejtin sens, bursa sherben pak a shume per te njejtin funksion. Ne burse investitoret blejne dhe shesin aksionet dhe obligacionet e kompanive permes agjenteve qe quhen brokera. 

Ashtu sic gazetat nuk jane pronare te mallrave dhe sherbimeve qe ato reklamojne, ashtu edhe Bursa nuk eshte pronare e aksioneve dhe obligacioneve te listuara ne te. Kompanite publike listojne letrat e tyre me vlere ne burse pasi keshtu investitoret do dine se ku te drejtohen dhe te bejne investimet e tyre, d.m.th. shitjen dhe blerjen e letrave me vlere. 

Nje histori e shkurter e NYSE, burses se New York, tregut me te madh te kapitalit ne bote, zbulon se si lindi dhe u zhvillua ky treg per plotesuar nevojat e kompanive publike qe kerkojne kapital dhe investitoreve qe kerkojne fitime.

----------


## Zemrushja

Ne 1790, ne USA tregtoheshin vetem dy lloje letrash me vlere: Obligacionet Revolucionare te Luftes qe qeveria e sapokrijuar amerikane i shiti per te paguar borxhin e luftes prej 80 milion dollaresh, dhe aksionet e bankes se pare kombetare, te quajtur Banka e Shteteve te Bashkuara. 

Brokerat, tregtaret dhe organizuesit e ankandeve (auctionieers), i blinin dhe i shisnin keto obligacione ne zyra, kafene, vende tregtimi dhe zona te tjera ne dhe rrotull Wall Street-it. Duke mos pasur nje vend dhe kohe te caktuar per tregtim, shitesit dhe bleresit duhej te kerkonin per njeri-tjetrin ne te gjithe qytetin. Ne terma teknike, ky treg nuk ishte shume likuid, d.m.th. shitjet dhe blerjet e letrave me vlere nuk ishin te shpejta dhe te lehta.

Ne 17 maj, 1792, 24 brokera te Wall Street-it e zgjidhen problemin e likuiditetit shume thjesht. Ata rane dakort me shkrim qe te tregtonin vetem me njeri-tjetrin. Keshtu, bursa me e madhe e botes filloi aktivitetin bazuar vetem ne nje dokument te thjeshte me dy fjali te quajtur Marrveshja Buttonwood. Marrveshja mori emrin e vendit ku u nenshkrua marreveshja, nen pemen qe quhej Buttonwood, ne Wall Street, 68.

----------


## Zemrushja

Vetem pas nje cerek shekulli, ne 1817, brokerat e Wall Street-it i dhane organizates se tyre nje emer zyrtar: Bordi i Aksioneve dhe Kembimit i New York-ut (Emri u shkurtua ne 1863 ne Bursa e New York-ut.) Ata gjithashtu caktuan nje president dhe adoptuan rregulla zyrtare per drejtimin e aktivitetit.

Shkaku i cili i detyroi brokerat qe te zyrtarizojne bordin e tyre ishte i njejti per te cilin ata e kishin krijuar ate. Qeveria ishte e detyruar qe te shiste me teper obligacione per te paguar per luften, ne kete rast lufta e 1812. Ne te njejten kohe, kompanite private - vecanerisht bankat dhe kompanite e sigurimit - iu kunderpergjigjen bumit te pas-luftes duke shitur me teper aksione per te siguruar kapital.

Ne 1817, Bordi i Aksioneve dhe i Kembimit i New York-ut listoi 30 aksione. Cdo dite pune, presidenti i Bordit do te therriste emrat e te gjithe 30 aksioneve, nje nga nje. Per cdo thirrje, brokerat benin kerkesat per blerje aksionesh apo per shitje ne nje ankand te hapur. Brokerat shqiptonin me ze te larte kuotimet e tyre per blerje dhe shitje, nga karriget e caktuara per ta. Kjo ishte origjina e termit "vend" (seat), i cili qe atehere nenkupton anetaresine ne NYSE (Bursa e New York-ut.)

Atehere njesoj si tani, vetem brokerat qe ishin anetare te NYSE mund te blinin dhe te shisnin ne dyshemene e tregtimit. Ne 1817, nje "vend" per anetaresie kushtonte 25$ dhe pjesmarrja ishte e kufizuar. Sot vendet kushtojne me teper se 1 milion $. Pervec kesaj, anetaret potenciale duhet qe te permbushin kerkesa strikte, te parashtruara nga NYSE, per njohurite e tyre dhe situaten financiare.

----------


## Zemrushja

Qe nga 1817, NYSE eshte rritur dhe eshte zhvilluar gjate nje shekuli e gjysem ndryshimesh periodike te tregut, duke perfshire bumet (ose ndryshe tregjet "dem") dhe reniet (tregjet "arinj"). Ne vitet 1830, kombi amerikan, ende i ri filloi zgjerimin e tij ne perendim. Si kompanite private ashtu edhe qeveria kishin nevoje per para qe te ndertonin hekurudha, kanale, rruge dhe banka. Deri ne 1838 ato kishin emetuar letra me vlere me nje shume prej 175 milion dollare per te siguruar fondet e nevojshme. Shume nga keto letra me vlere ishin te listuara ne Bordin e Aksioneve dhe Kembimit te New York-ut. Ne dekaden pas Luftes Civile, rritja e qendrueshme ne industri ndihmoi tregun ne dy drejtime. Se pari, shpikje te reja si telefoni dhe "stock ticker" (shirit letre os elektronik me cmime te kuotuara) zgjeruan tregtimin dhe hapen Wall Street-in per investitoret ne te gjithe vendin. Se dyti, industrite e reja si psh. industria e celikut, etj. ndihmuan ne krijimin e korporatave te reja, duke furnizuar materialet per hekurudhat, makinerite, urat dhe ndertimet. Keto korporata dhe industri te reja iu drejtuan burses per te siguruar kapital. Shtimi i tregtimit e detyroi NYSE-n te rrise oret e qendrimit hapur dhe ne 1872 te braktiste sistemin me thirrje "call" dhe te fillonte tregtimin e vazhdueshem ne te gjithe aksionet gjate gjithe dites. Megjithate sistemi i ankandit vazhdoi te egzistonte. Ne tregun e sotem me ankand te vazhdueshem, bleresit qe duan te blejne me cmimin me te ulet te mundshem, u bejne oferta (bid) per blerje shitesve, dhe shitesit, qe kerkojne te shesin me cmimin me te larte te mundshem, u bejne oferta (ask) per shitje bleresve. Tregtimi zhvillohet menjehere, ne castin kur te dyja palet bien dakort per nje cmim.

Per te bere te mundur tregtimin e letrave me vlere te shtese, te emetuara nga korporatat e reja, NYSE riorganizoi Dyshemene e saj te Tregtimit, duke bere qe shitja dhe tregtimi te zhvillohej tashme ne postet e tregtimit (trading post). Secili post merrej vetem me disa letra me vlere dhe brokerat leviznin nga posti ne post per te realizuar tregtimet e tyre. Bursa e sotme, mjaft moderne, akoma ka poste, megjithese kompjuterat i kane shpejtuar goxha transaksionet dhe secili post tani mund te aranxhoje tregtimin e me teper se 150 letrave me vlere te ndryshme.

Ndryshimet me te medha ne burse ndodhen pas crash-it te 1929. Perpara crash-it, cmimet e aksioneve u ngriten me shpejtesi dhe ne menyre te qendrueshme ne saje te bumit te pas-Luftes se Pare Boterore dhe te industrive te reja ne rritje si aviacioni, radio dhe kinemaja. Per heret e pare publiku i pergjithshem filloi te tregohej mjaft i interesuar per tregtimin e letrave me vlere. Por per ti hyre kesaj veprimtarie shume investitore te vegjel u detyruan te merrnin hua. Kur cmimet e aksioneve rane ne menyre drastike ne 1929, shume falimentuan ne perpjekje per te paguar borxhet. Shume kompani gjithashtu dolen nga biznesi per mungese kapitali.

Ne fillim te viteve 1930 Kongresi amerikan tentoi te stabilizonte tregun e letrave me vlere duke miratuar dy ligje: Akti mbi Letrat me Vlere i 1933 (Securities Act) dhe Akti mbi Letrat me Vlere i 1934. Akti mbi Letrat me Vlere i 1933 kerkon qe letrat me vlere te ofruara ne disa shtete te Amerikes duhet te regjistrohen prane qeverise federale perpara se ti shiten publikut. Ai gjithashtu kerkon qe, informacioni financiar mbi kompanine emetuese, duhet ti vihet ne dispozicion publikut permes nje dokumenti qe quhet prospektus. Akti mbi Letrat me Vlere i 1934 sanksionoi krijimin e Komisonit te Letrave me Vlere dhe Burses (Securities and Exchange Commission, SEC) dhe gjithashtu prezantoi disa masa mbrojtese shtese si ndalimin e manipulimit, keqinformimit dhe aktiviteteve te tjera abuzive. Pergjegjesia kryesore e SEC-ut ishte dhe mbetet administrimi i Akteve te 1933 dhe 1934. 

U desh shume kohe qe Bursa dhe Ekonomia Kombetare te mernin veten nga Crash-i i 1929. Por ne vitet 1950 ato provuan nje nga tregjet dem (bull) me jetegjatesi rekord te pa pare deri atehere. Gjate kater dekadave ne vazhdim, numri i kompanive te listuara ne NYSE dhe numri i aksionereve qe zoteronin aksionet e tregtuara ne NYSE u rrit ne menyre drastike.

----------


## Zemrushja

Pervec NYSE-s ne SHBA ekzistojne dhe gjashte Bursa te tjera - Bursa Amerikane (American Stock Exchange), Bursa e Boston-it, Bursa e Cincinnati-t, Bursa e Chicago-s Bursa Pacific dhe Bursa e Philadelphia-s. Nje aksion eshte e mundur qe te listohet dhe te tregtohet ne me teper se nje burse. Pervec bursave kryesore, shume letra me vlere tregtohen ne tregun-mbi-banak. 

Shumica e aksioneve te tregtuara ne tregun-mbi-banak u perkasin kompanive qe nuk permbushin kerkesat per listim ne bursat kryesore. Ato tregtohen permes nje rrjeti te gjere telekomunikimi te quajtur NASDAQ (Kuotimi i automatizuar i Shoqates Kombetare te Tregtareve te Letrave me Vlere, National Asssociation of Securities Dealers Automated Quotation), qe operohet nga Shoqata Kombetare e Tregtareve te Letrtave me Vlere (National Asssociation of Securities Dealers, NASD). NASD perbehet nga mijera firma brokerimi te njohura si broker/dealer.

Bursat jane nje fenomen i njohur ne tere boten. Bursa ka ne Tokyo, London dhe ne me teper se ne 130 qytete te tjera. 

Qe ne 1978, te tete tregjet amerikane jane lidhur me njeri-tjetrin permes nje rrjeti elektronik komunikimi te quajtur Sistemi i Perbashket i Tregtimit (Intermarket Trading System, ITS). ITS i lejon tregtuesit qe te kontrollojne permes kompjuterave, ne bursa te ndryshme, per te arritur cmimin me te mire.

----------


## Zemrushja

Pa pike dyshimi, NYSE eshte bursa me e madhe dhe me nje rol mjaft te rendesishem ne bote. Per ta ilustruar kete me poshte jepet nje liste e fakteve me impresionuese per vitin 1996:

Rreth 170 miliard aksione te me teper se 2800 kompanive jane te listuara ne NYSE.

Kapitalizimi i NYSE-s (vlera e te gjitha aksioneve) eshte me teper se 6.8 trilion $, ose e barabarte me 90% te prodhimit kombetar bruto (GNP), qe eshte vlera vjetore e te gjitha mallrave dhe sherbimeve te prodhuara ne Shtetet e Bashkuara.

Pothuajse cdo kompani e madhe industriale, financiare dhe e sherbimeve eshte e listuar ne NYSE.

Me teper se 250 kompani nderkombetare jane te listuara ne NYSE, me teper se ne cdo burse tjeter.

Mesatarisht me teper se 400 milion aksione tregtohen cdo dite ne NYSE. 
Qe te listohet ne NYSE, nje kompani duhet qe te plotesoje disa kerkesa, si psh. te kete nje nivel te caktuar te fitimit neto, aktiveve dhe volumit te tregtimit, si dhe aksionet e saj duhet te jene gjeresisht te zoteruara nga investitoret. Kompania duhet gjithashtu te permbushe standartet strikte te vendosura nga NYSE per mbrojtjen e investitoreve, qe perfshin nxjerjen e nje raporti vjetor, mbajtjen e nje asambleje vjetore te aksionereve, si dhe venien ne dispozicion te publikut te informacioneve te rendesishme financiare rreth kompanise. Si shperblim kompania fiton prestigj dhe njohje nga publiku dhe letrat me vlere te emetuara prej saj behen me atraktive per investitoret.

----------


## Zemrushja

Gjate 150 vjeteve te shkuara NYSE ka njohur nje rritje fantastike. Me poshte jepet nje histori e shkurter e disa prej evenimenteve me te rendesishme qe e kane ndihmuar NYSE-n te behet bursa me e avancuar ne bote.


1867 - (Ticker) i aksioneve prezantohet per here te pare. Duke siguruar informacion per cmimet e aksioneve, (stock tickers) krijonin mundesi per afrimin e mijera investitoreve ne tregtimin e aksioneve. Modeli origjinal u permiresua disa here gjate viteve nga shpikes te ndryshem si psh. Thomas Edison. (Stock Tickers arriten nje shpejtesi optimale te printmit prej 900 karakteresh ne minute. (Tickers) me kalimin e kohes u zevendesuan me aparate dhe kompjutera te sofistikuar.

1929 - Ne kete vit u prezantua sherbimi i kuotimit "bid" dhe "ask". Ne fillim quotimet "bid" dhe "ask" siguroheshin nga operatoret dhe me vone nga regjistrimet "drum". Ne ditet e sotme keto kuotime sigurohen permes kompjuterave.

1966 - Transmetimi i te dhenave, nga Dyeshemeja e Tregtimit te NYSE-s, rreth tregtimeve dhe kuotimeve behet teresisht i automatizuar permes perdorimit te nje sistemi kartash dhe perpunimi kompjuterik. Kartat me vone u zevendesuan nga ekrane terminale dhe aparate portative qe nuk kishin nevoje per lidhje fikse.

1972 - Formohet Kompania e Automatizimit te Industrise se Letrave me Vlere (Securities Industry Automation Corp. SIAC) si nje filial i NYSE-s. Qellimi I SIAC eshte qe te konsolidoje zhvillimin e perpunimit te te dhenave dhe te operacioneve per NYSE-n dhe per bursat e tjera.

1974 - Krijohet nje sistem i ri nderlidhjeje i cili luan rolin e nje "centrali" super te shpejte qe ben te mundur shkembimin e urdhrave dhe mesazheve mes firmave anetare te NYSE-s dhe Dyshemese se Tregtimit te Burses.

1975 - Prezantohet nje menyre me e konsoliduar informimi, ne formen e nje shiriti levizes te dhenash ne ekran, si faze e pare e Sistemit Kombetar te Tregtimit. Tregtimet prej shumices se bursave amerikane i raportohen SIAC-it dhe bashkohen ne nje transmetim te unifikuar dhe super te shpejte drejt ofruesve te te dhenave te tregut.

1976 - Inagurohet nje sistem i ri i quajtur DOT (Designated Order Turnaround) i cili perpunon urdhrat e tregut dhe urdhrat e limituar si dhe siguron nje sere aplikacionesh ndihmese per sistemin e ankandit ne treg. Me kalimin e kohes DOT eshte perfeksionuar dhe eshte riquajtur SuperDOT.

1978 - Instalohet Sistemi i Perbashket i Tregtimit (Intermarket Trading System, ITS). ITS, duke lidhur te gjitha bursat kryesore, permes ekraneve lejon specialistet e NYSE-s te krahasojne cmimin e nje letre me vlere te tregtuar ne disa bursa njekohesisht, me qellim qe te arrijne cmimin me te mire per investitoret.

1982 - Instalohet nje sistem i ri lajmerimi me radio i cili zevendeson sistemin tradicional te tabelave te lajmerimeve te perdorur per te lajmeruar brokerat e dyshemese per mesazhet e reja qe presin per ta ne pozicionet e tyre fikse te punes. Po kete vit, iniciohet nje program per permiresimin e kapacitetit perpunues i cli vijon diten e pare te tregtimit ne NYSE kur volumi i tregtimit arriti 100 milion aksione. Sot NYSE ka Dyshemene e Tregtimit me te avancuar ne bote dhe zoteron nje kapacitet per siguruar tregtimin e 2 miliard aksioneve ne dite.

1983 - Krijohen regjistra ne forme ekranesh elektronike per specialistet qe zevendesuan regjstrat tradicionale prej letre.

1984 - Prezantohet nje sistem i ri (Omnibus Name Comparison) i cili lehteson lidhjen e kontratave duke eleminuar shume hapa ne zhvillimin e ketyre kontratave.

1987 - Modernizohet sistemi i ekzekutimit te urdherave per sasite "odd" (0-99 aksione) dhe "lot" (shumfisha te 100 aksioneve). Ne kete menyre u be e mundur ekzekutimi i menjehershem i urdherave per tregtimin e me pak se 100 aksioneve ne cmimet aktuale "bid - ask". Duhet sqaruar se nje urdher psh. per te blere 395 aksione konsiderohet si dy urdhera te vecante prej 300 dhe 95 aksionesh. Kjo sepse praktikisht eshte me i lehte dhe shume me i shpeshte tregtimi i aksioneve ne grupe shumfisha te 100.

1988 - Modernizohet substancialisht sistemi i komunikimit permes instalimit te nje sistemi te ri telefonik te dyshemese bazuar ne mikroprocesore.

1991 - Prezantohet nje sistem i cili vepron mbas orarit normal te tregtimit dhe qe lehteson perputhjen e automatizuar te urdherave te blerjeve dhe te shitjeve. Gjithashtu reduktohet cikli i permbarimit te transaksioneve nga pese dite ne nje dite.

1993 - Fillon operimin Programi i Teknologjise se Integruar (Integrated Technology Program. ITP) i cili e transformon NYSE-n ne Dyshemene e Tregtimit teknologjikisht me te avancuar ne bote. Komponentet e ITP perfshijne afishime me ngjyra, ekrane dhe terminale me ekran te sheshte dhe aplikacione te avancuara, te zhvilluara per te ndihmuar specialistet dhe brokerat e dyshemese te perpunojne me teper urdhera si dhe te jene me eficente.

1994 - Iniciohet nje sistem i avancuar pa tel (wireless) per komunikim dhe raportim tregtimi si dhe per transmetimin e te dhenave dhe operacioneve te tjera broker.

1995 - Permiresohet sistemi i perputhjes se blerjeve dhe shitjeve.

1996 - NYSE hap nje faqe te saj ne internet (World Wide Web: www.nyse.com).

----------


## Zemrushja

Nje person qe viziton per here te pare Bursen e New York-ut, me siguri qe do ngelet i hutuar dhe te befasohet nga aktiviteti kaotik qe zhvillohet per blerjen dhe shitjen e letrave me vlere. Po te veshtrosh poshte, qe nga galeria e vizitoreve, Dyshemeja e zhurshme Tregtimit ne madhesine e nje fushe futbolli, te jep pershtypjen e nje aktiviteti te cmendur dhe te paplanifikuar. Qindra brokera, nenpunes e specialiste verviten rreth ekraneve kompjuterike dhe telefonave, duke shqiptuar me ze te larte urdherat per te blere dhe per te shitur.

Ne fakt NYSE udhehiqet nga rregulla shume precise dhe rregullore qe sigurojne nje tregtim eficent dhe te qarte te miliona letrave me vlere cdo dite. Nje veshtrim i disa prej ketyre rregullave dhe i disa personave qe punojne ne Dyshemene e Tregtimit, do ju ndihmoje qe te kuptoni se si kryhet nje transaksion.

----------


## Zemrushja

Qe te jete ne gjendje te bleje dhe te shese letra me vlere ne dyshemene e tregtimit, nje person fillimisht duhet qe te permbushe disa standarte rigoroze personale dhe financiare si dhe te jete pranuar si anetar ne NYSE. Anetaret thuhet qe zoterojne nje "karrige" (seat) ne NYSE por ata rralle gjejne kohe te ulen. Anetaret, ashtu si cdokush tjeter ne NYSE, qendrojne ne kembe pothuajse gjate gjithe dites se punes. Karrige eshte thjesht termi tradicional qe tregon te drejten per te tregtuar ne Dyshemene e Tregtimit te NYSE-s.

Numri i karrigeve eshte i limituar ne 1366, dhe cmimi i nje karrigeje, ashtu si ai i aksioneve, varet nga kerkesa dhe oferta. Cmimi i nje karrigeje ra ne 35,000$ gjate recesionit te 1977. Sot, nje karrige mund te kushtoje me teper se 1 milion dollare. Por nuk nevojitet vetem para per te fituar anetaresine. Cdo person qe kerkon te behet anetar duhet te kaloje permes nje testi qe mbulon rregullat dhe rregulloret e NYSE-s.

----------


## Zemrushja

Ka disa lloje te ndryshme anetaresish ne Bursen e New York-ut dhe secili tip anetaresie i sherben nje funksioni te ndryshem ne dyshemene e tregtimit. Grupi me i madh i anetareve perbehet nga brokerat e dyshemese. Ka dy lloje kryesore brokerash te dyshemese: brokerat e komisioneve dhe brokerat e pavarur te dyshemese. Brokerat e komisioneve punesohen nga firmat individuale qe quhen firma brokerimi dhe qe jane anetare ne NYSE. Keta persona mjaft te kualifikuar, meshkuj apo femra, blejne dhe shesin letra me vlere per llogari te publikut te gjere. Si shperblim, ata fitojne rroga dhe komisione.

Brokerat e pavarur te dyshemese jane brokera qe punojne per llogari te tyre. Ata ekzekutojne urdhra per llogari te firmave te brokerimit qe nuk kane brokera ne dysheme ose qe i kane brokerat e tyre jashte dyshemese apo teper te zene per tu marre me nje urdher te caktuar. Brokerat e pavarur te dyshemese shpesh therriten akoma me termin "brokerat 2 dollare" qe i referohet kohes kur ata merrnin 2 $ per cdo 100 aksione qe tregtonin. 

Publiku ia perciell urdherat e tij personelit te shitjeve (ose brokerave te aksioneve (stock brokers)) te nje firme brokerimi. Keta profesioniste te shitjeve quhen gjithashtu "perfaqsues te regjistruar", meqe ata duhet qe te kalojne nje provim kualifikues dhe te regjistrohen prane NYSEs dhe Komisionit te Letrave me Vlere dhe Burses. Urdherat e investitoreve transmetohen nga zyra e nje dege te nje firme brokerimi tek dyshemeja e tregtimit e NYSEs permes nje sistemi te sofistikuar elektronik komunikimi dhe te perpunimit te urdherave.

----------


## Zemrushja

Brokerat e quajtur "specialiste" luajne nje rol kritik sepse ata sherbejne si nje pike konstante midis brokerave me urdhera per te blere dhe per te shitur ne tregun e ankandit te NYSE-s.

Secili aksion i listuar ne NYSE i ngarkohet nje specialisti, qe eshte nje broker i cili tregton vetem ne aksione te caktuara ne pozicione te caktuara. Te gjitha blerjet dhe shitjet e atij aksioni zhvillohen ne ate vend, te quajtur pozicioni i tregtimit. Bleresit dhe shitesit, te perfaqesuar nga brokerat e dyshemese, takohen prane pozicionit te tregtimit per te gjetur cmimin me te mire per nje leter me vlere. Njerezit qe mblidhen rreth pozicionit te specialistit perbejne ate qe thiret turma e tregtimit. Kerkesat per te blere dhe ofertat per te shitur behen permes thirrjeve te hapura per tu krijuar mundesi paleve te interesuara qe te marrin pjese, duke zgjeruar keshtu percaktimin kompetitiv te cmimeve. Kur kerkesa me e larte perputhet me oferten me te ulet, atehere tregtimi ekzekutohet.

Specialisti eshte pergjegjes per te ruajtur nje treg te paster dhe te rregullt, si dhe per te pasur konkurence dhe eficense. Vecanerisht, specialisti kryen kater funksione vitale.

Nje nga punet e specialistit eshte ekzekutimi i urdherave per brokerat e dyshemese ne aksionet qe i parkasin atij. Nje broker dyshemeje mund te marre nje urdher nga nje klient i cili vetem deshiron qe te bleje nje aksion me nje cmim me te ulet se cmimi aktual i tregut, apo qe ta shese ate me nje cmim me te larte se cmimi aktual i tregut. Ne raste te tilla, brokeri mund ti kerkoje specialistit qe ta mbaje urdherin dhe ta ekzekutoje ate ne qofte se dhe kur cmimi arrin nivelin e specifikuar nga klienti. Ne kete rol specialisti vepron si agjent per brokerin.

Ne nje sens, specialisti vepron si organizues ankandi per aksionet per te cilet ai eshte pergjegjes. Ne fillim te cdo dite tregtimi, specialisti percakton nje cmim tregu per cdo aksion, qe ai mendon se perfaqesojne pak a shume vleren e tregut. Specialistet i bazojne keto cmime ne kerkesen dhe oferten per cdo aksion. Pastaj, gjate dites, specialisti u kuoton brokerave te tjere kerkesat dhe ofertat (bids and asks) aktuale per aksionet e tyre.

Specialistet kane per detyre gjithashtu qe te ruajne nje "treg te rregullt" per aksionet e tyre. Kjo do te thote, qe ata te sigurojne qe tregtimi ne aksione leviz rrjedhshem dhe me fluktuime minimale gjate dites. 

Dhe se fundi, ne qofte se urdherat per blerje perkohesisht tejkalojne urdherat per shitje per nje aksion per te cilin specialisti eshte pergjegjes, ose ne qofte se urdherat per shitje tejkalojne urdherat per blerje, specialisti eshte i detyruar qe te perdore kapitalin e vete firmes per te minimizuar cbalancimin. Kjo behet duke blere ose duke shitur ne drejtim te kundert me tendencen e tregut, derisa te arihet nje cmim ne te cilin oferta dhe kerkesa publike jane perseri ne balance. Ne kete rol specilaisti vepron si principal ose si dealer. Specialistet marrin pjese ne vetem 10 % te volumit te te gjithe aksioneve te tregtuara. Gjate pjeses tjeter te kohes, urdherat e publikut plotesojne njeri-tjetrin pa patur nevojen e pjesmarrjes se specialistit.

----------


## Zemrushja

Qe te dish se kush punon ne dyshemene e tregtimit dhe se si ata nderveprojne eshte vetem gjysma e historise. Per te plotesuar kuadrin, duhet qe te njihen shume vecori dhe funksione te tjera unike te Dyshemese se Tregtimit. Per shembull, ka qindra sportele pergjate perimetrit te Dyshemese nga ku permes aparateve komunikuese brokerat marrin urdherat. Dhe ne vete Dyshemene ka 17 pozicione tregtimi, secili i drejtuar nga klerket dhe specialistet. Sic eshte permendur dhe me lart, te gjitha blerjet dhe shitjet zhvillohen rreth ketyre pozicioneve. Cdo pozicioni i jane caktuar per organizimin e tregtimit ne to me teper se 150 aksione te ndryshme. Monitore kompjuterike te vendosur ne hapesiren e siperme te cdo banaku tregojne se cfare aksionesh tregtohen atje. 

Ata gjithashtu tregojne nje varietet te gjere te dhenash rreth cdo aksioni, duke perfshire cmimin e fundit te aksionit si dhe informacionin nese cmimi perben nje ulje apo ngritje ne krahasim me cmimin e meparshem. Kur nje firme brokerimi merr nje urdher nga nje klient, ajo ben nje telefonate apo e transmeton urdherin nepermjet kompjuterit tek sporteli i saj i komunikimit ne NYSE. Urdheri pastaj i percillet njerit prej brokerave te Dyshemese permes nje sistemi teper te sofistikuar kompjuterik te quajtur BBSS (Broker Booth Support System). Brokeri i Dyshemese kete urdher ia paraqet specialistit per ekzekutim. BBSS mund ta percjelle urdherin gjithashtu drejtpersedrejti tek pozicioni i tregtimit. Megjithate jo qe te gjithe urdherat kalojne permes brokerave. Disa regjistrohen direkt nga kompjuteri SuperDot tek pozicioni i punes i specialistit.

Bleresit dhe shitesit, te perqendruar ne nje vend dhe qe operojne ne perputhje me ligjet e kerkeses dhe ofertes, perbejne elementet kyc sistemit me ankand te tregut te aksioneve. 




A: Afishimi i informacionit
B: Ekran me panel te sheshte afishimi
C: Stacioni i shitjeve
D,E: Brokera
F: Specialisti
G: Asistenti i specialistit
H,I: Sistemi pa tel i te dhenave

----------


## Zemrushja

Me cfare ngjan nje transaksion per tregtimin e aksioneve? Si komunikojne investitoret me brokerat dhe cfare u thone brokerat investitoreve, brokerave te tjere dhe specialisteve? Shembulli i meposhtem eshte disi i thjeshtezuar, por perpiquni te thelloheni dhe ju do te ndjeni shkembimin e shpejte dhe dramatik te informacionit qe shfaqet ne nje transaksion tipik aksionesh.

Helen, qe sapo ka mbaruar kolegjin, jeton ne Atlanta. John, nje inxhinier i ri, jeton ne Seattle. Ata nuk e njohin njeri tjetrin. Por, pothuajse ne te njejten kohe, ata kane arritur vendime te kunderta rreth te njejtit subjekt: aksionit te kompanise XYZ (nje kompani e supozuar aksionet e se ciles jane te listuara ne NYSE).

Helen ka vendosur qe te bleje aksione te XYZ. Duke vepruar keshtu ajo beson se do te fitoje dividentet qe do i sigurojne asaj me teper para per studime universitare ne vitet e ardhshme. John, nga ana tjeter, ka vendosur qe te shese aksionet e tij te XYZ. Ai ka nevoje per para shtese per te modernizuar apartamentin e tij.

John dhe Helen u telefonojne brokerave te tyre qe bejne pjese ne firmat anetare te NYSE-s te cilat administrojne llogarite e tyre te brokerimit. "Me pelqen analiza e XYZ qe me dergove," i thote Helen Peter, brokerit te saj. "Dua te blej 100 aksione." "A do qe te blesh me cmimin e tregut," pyet Peter, "apo deshiron qe te vendos nje urdher te kufizuar per ty?"

Investitoret duhet qe tu japin brokerave te tyre instruksione specifike se si ata duhet ti trajtojne transaksionet e tyre. Ketu jane paraqitur disa prej llojeve me te thjeshta te ketyre urdherave:

Nje urdher tregu i tregon brokerit te bleje ose shese me cmimin me te mire, aktualisht te dhene ne Dyshemene e Tregtimit te NYSE-s.

Nje urdher i kufizuar, qe mund te quhet gjithashtu urdher me cmim te kufizuar, i tregon brokerit qe te bleje apo te shese me nje cmim te caktuar ose me te mire. Brokeri do te perpiqet qe te arrije cmimin me te mire te mundshem per klientin, por brokeri nuk mund te shese poshte ose te bleje siper shifres se specidikuar.

Nje urdher GTC (e mire derisa te anullohet, "good til canceled"), i tregon brokerit qe te bleje ose te shese me nje cmim te specifikuar deri sa investitori ta anulloje urdherin.

Nje urdher grup i plote (round-lot) i tregon brokerit te bleje ose te shese aksione ne shumfisha te 100.

Nje urdher grup tek (odd-lot) i tregon brokerit te bleje ose te shese aksione ne nje numer me te vogel se 100 (urdherat grup i plote dhe grup tek mund te kombinohen ne cdo lloj urdheri).

"Me cfare cmimi po shitet XYZ?" e pyet Helen brokerin e saj. "Shitja e fundit ishte me 40 1/8," thote Peter, "dhe kerkesa dhe oferta (bid and offer) aktualisht jane tek 40 - 40 1/8." Ky informacion i tregon Helen qe, ne ate moment, bleresit jane gati te paguajne 40$ per aksion, kurse shitesit kerkojne 40 1/8, apo 40.125 $.[/LIST]

" Blej me cmimin e tregut," thote Helen. "Nuk do te jem ne zyre gjate dites, keshtuqe mund ta konfirmojme cmimin e sakte neser." "Mund ta konfirmoj shume shpejt," thote Peter. "Ne qofte se do jesh ne zyre edhe per ca minuta, do te te telefonoj."[/LIST]

Perpara se te uli receptorin, Helen thote, "Do me duhet qe te vizitoj disa kusherinj muajin qe vjen. A mund te mbrohem kundrejt ndonje renie te papritur te cmimit te XYZ edhe kur te mos jem ketu?" "Mund te pyesesh rregullisht ne ndonje nga zyrat tona ne qytetet e tjera dhe ata mund te shesin per ty," thote Peter. "Por ti gjithashtu mund te vendosesh nje urdher te kufizuar qe tani, qe do te thote se ne qofte se cmimi i XYZ arrin nje nivel, te cilin e cakton ti, kjo do te shkaktoje automatikisht shitjen."

Helen vendos per nje urdher te kufizuar, dhe Peter e dergon ate tek zyra e firmes per urdherat, per transmetim te menjehershem ne Dyshemene e Tregtimit te NYSE-s sebashku me urdherin e saj per blerje.

Pak a shume ne te njejten kohe, John i thote brokerit te tij ne Seattle qe te shese 100 aksionet e tij te XYZ me cmimin e tregut.

Urdheri per blerje i Helen dhe urdheri per shitje i John regjistrohen gati menjehere tek pikat e komunikimit te te dyja firmave ne perimetrin e Dyshemese se Tregtimit. Ndersa brokeri i dyshemese qe perfaqeson urdherin e Helen, hyn ne turmen e mbledhur tek pozicioni i tregtimit i XYZ, ai veren se se XYZ eshte duke u tregtuar aktivisht. Ai gjithashtu zbulon se cmimi i tregut i XYZ ka qene duke u rritur ne menyre te qendrueshme. 

"Sa eshte XYZ?" e pyet ai specialistin. "40 1/8 - 40 3/8 - dhjete per dhjete. Shitja e fundit ishte me 40 1/4," i pergjigjet specialisti. Ky informacion i shpejte i tregon brokerit te Helen se cmimi me i larte qe ndonjeri do te ishte gati te paguante per aksionet e XYZ eshte 40 1/8, dhe cmimi me i ulet ndonjeri do te ishte i gatshem qe te shiste eshte 40 3/8. Shprehja "dhjete per dhjete" i tregon atij se bleresit duan nje total prej 1000 aksionesh dhe shitesit ofrojne nje total prej 1000 aksionesh. Brokeri e vlereson kete informacion duke marre parasysh dhe faktin qe cmimi i tregut i XYZ ka qene duke u rritur dhe shitja e fundit eshte realizuar tek 40 1/4.

Brokeri i dyshemese i John arrin ne pozicionin e tregtimit dhe degjon kuotimin e specialistit. Ekrane te sheshte ne secilin post shfaqin kuotimet aktuale per cdo aksion te tregtuar atje, por brokerat e dyshemese megjithate pyesin specilaistin per kuotimin, nje pyetje qe tradicionalisht fillon fillon procesin e ankandit. Cdo broker ne turme mund te marre pjese ne tregtim.

"100 me 40 1/4," thote brokeri i John, duke ofruar te shese 100 aksione me ate cmim - 1/8 pike poshte ofertes me te ulet te kuotuar. "i marr une!" pergjigjet brokeri i Helen, duke pranuar oferten. Gjate procesit te ankandit brokerat duhet qe te veprojne me shpejtesi perndryshe rrezikojne te humbasin rastin e tregut. Per shembull, ne qofte se brokeri i Helen do te kishte hezituar, nje broker tjeter ne turme do te kishte mblere 100 aksionet e brokerit te John per 40 1/4. Dhe ky tregtim mund te kishte shkaktuar nje tregtim tjeter, duke e cuar cmimin akoma me lart.

Brenda disa sekondave tregtimi eshte regjistruar ne Sistemin e te Dhenave te Tregut te NYSEs, i cili e transmeton ate ne ekranet elektronike dhe ne sistemet informuese neper bote.

Peter, brokeri i Helen ne Atlanta, i telefonon asaj dhe i thote, " Ju sapo keni blere 100 aksione te XYZ me 40 1/4." Pak a shume ne te njejten kohe, brokeri i John ne Seattle thote, "i shitem aksionet tuaja me 40 1/4."

I njejti sistem elektronik qe ben raportimin e transaksionit githashtu ben regjistrimet kontabile elektronike qe do perditojne (update) regjistrimet e te dyja firmave te brokerimit. Keto regjistrime mundesojne NYSEn qe te rikonstruktoje detajet e tregtimit ne qofte se mund te dale ndonje problem rreth tij ne te ardhmen. 

Brenda tre dite pune llogaria e Helen do te rregullohet per te treguar se ajo tani zoteron 100 aksione te XYZ. Transferimi i aksioneve, qe eshte nje procedure komplekse qe perfshin disa hapa, eshte pothuajse krejtesisht e automatizuar. Ne fakt, te vetmet copa letre te perfshira ne transaksion jane deftesat e urdherit, qe plotesohen nga brokerat ne zyre, si dhe konfirmimi per tregtimin, i cili u postohet si bleresit ashtu edhe shitesit menjeher pas ekzekutimit te tregtimit. Konfirmimi permban detajet e tregtimit, si cmimin, numrin e aksioneve, dhe termat e konditat.

Ndonje leter tjeter qe mund te haset gjate ketij procesi eshte nje certifikate aksionesh, dhe kjo vetem nese Helen vendos qe ajo kerkon qe aksionet te regjistrohen ne emer te saj. Shumica e investitoreve vendosin qe ti mbajne aksionet ne "emrin e rruges", qe do te thote, ne emrin e firmes se brokerimit. Letrat me vlere te mbajtura ne emrin e rruges mund te shiten me shpejt se letrat me vlere te regjistruara ne emrin e zoteruesit.

----------


## Zemrushja

Bursa e New York-ut tregon nje perkushtim te madh per te ofruar tregun me eficient dhe me te perparuar teknologjikisht ne bote. Rritja marramendese e volumit te tregtimit gjate viteve te fundit e ka vene NYSE-n perballe shume mundesive dhe sfidave. Duke pasur parasysh kete ambjent kerkues dhe ne zhvillim te shpejte, kyci i suksesit per pozicionin udheheqes te NYSE-s ka qene aplikimi dje zhvillimi i vazhdueshem i teknologjive dhe sistemeve te moderne.

Me poshte paraqiten disa nga sistemet dhe produktet e sofistikuara qe mundesojne tregtimin ne NYSE te 2 miliard aksinove ne dite.

Sistemi SuperDOT eshte nje sistem i transmetimit te urdherave permes te cilit firmat anetare te NYSE-s transmetojne urdhrat e tregut dhe ato te kufizuar per tek pozicionet e tregtimit ku tregtohet letra me vlere. Pasi urdheri eshte ekzekutuar, i dergohet nje raport drejtpersedrejti zyres se firmes anetare permes te njejtit qark elektronik qe percolli urdherin ne Dyshemene e Tregtimit.

Libri i informimit i pikes-se-shitjes (Point-of-sale Display Book) eshte nje mjet i cili ne menyre te dukshme rrit aftesine e specialistit per trajtimin e volumeve me te medha. Duke perdorur teknologjine e kompjuterave personale, ky sistem te dhenash lehteson regjistrimin, raportimin dhe kerkimin e urdherave te tregut dhe te kufizuar dhe, gjate procesit, eleminon perdorimin e letrave dhe gabimeve te perpunimit.

Sherbimi i Automatizuar i Raportimit ne Celje (Opening Automated Report Service, OARS). Ky eshte nje pjese perberese e Librit te Informimit, qe automatikisht dhe vazhdimisht bashkon urdherat per blerje dhe shitje te firmave anetare te NYSE-s parpara celjes se cdo dite tregtimi. OARS pranon urdherat e tregut per raportim te shpejte, sistematik dhe te menjehershem ne celje dhe ndihmon specialistet per te percaktuar cmimin e fillestar te dites.

Sistemi i perbashket i tregtimit (Intermarket Trading System, ITS) eshte nje rrjet elektronik i bursave amerikane dhe i broker/dealer-ve te NASD. Sistemi ITS shfaq ne ekrane kuotimet e aksioneve te tregtuara ne disa bursa. Kjo i lejon specialistet dhe tregtaret qe te "bejne pazar" dhe te gjejne cmimin me te mire te mundshem te aksioneve per klientet e tyre. 

Sistemi i Konsolduar i Informimit (Consolidated Tape System, CTS) eshte nje sistem boteror raportimi i integruar i the dhenave per cmimet dhe volumet e tregtimit per letrat me vlere te listuara ne te gjitha tregjet ku tregtohen keto letra me vlere.

----------


## Zemrushja

Qe te jesh nje investitor i zoti do te thote qe te mos ngelesh mbrapa dhe te ndjekesh nga afer zhvillimet e shpejta ne boten e biznesit. Ndoshta burimi me i mire per informacion te fresket rreth biznesit amerikan dhe nderkombetar jane faqet financiare te gazetave te ndryshme te perditeshme. Zakonisht pjesa e pare e nje faqe biznesi permban ngjarje mbi ekonomine. Ju do te gjeni artikuj mbi bankat, tregun nderkombetar, normat e interesit, dhe dyzina temash te tjera qe prekin ekonomine kombetare dhe ate boterore. 

Faqet financiare gjithashtu ofrojne shkrime rreth industrive te vecanta dhe kompanive te ndryshme. Per shembull, ju mund te gjeni lajme te fundit rreth nje kompanie te sapokrijuar, fushaten e reklamimit te nje produkti te ri, ose nje ndryshim te papritur ne drejtimin e nje kompanie te madhe. Ky informacion i vlefshem mund tju ndihmoje qe te zhvilloni nje strategji investimi tuajen.

----------


## Zemrushja

Shume gazeta perfshijne gjithashtu nje kolone qe siguron asistence per investimet dhe per manaxhimin e parase. Te shperndara neper lajme dhe artikuj te ndryshem ju do te gjeni grafiqe te normave te interesit gjate javes, te dhena rreth maturimit te obligacioneve, dhe statistika te tjera te rendesishme per komunitetin financiar. Gazetat gjithashtu mund te publikojne dhe raporte te kompanive per tremujorin. Keto permbledhje te shkurtra tregojne se sa fitim ka gjeneruar nje kompani e madhe gjate tre muajve te fundit. Raportet tremujore mund ti ndihmojne investitoret te vleresojne nje kompani, por jo te gjitha kompanite i publikojne ato.

Ju ndoshta i keni vene re kolonat e gjata me numra dhe simbole ne nje nga faqet e seksionit financiar te gazetes. Megjithese mund te duken si konfuze ne nje veshtrim te pare, keto kolona, qe quhen listat apo tabelat e aksioneve, jane zemra e faqeve financiare. Tabelat e aksioneve japin shifra rreth cdo kompanie aksionet e te ciles tregtohen publikisht, duke perfshire nje permbledhje te aktiviteteve te saj te tregut nga dita e kaluar, si dhe informacione te tjera te rendesishme rreth kompanise dhe aksioneve te saj. Letrat me vlere te listuara perfshijne aksione (si te zakonshme ashtu edhe te preferuara), obligacione, fonde te tregut te parase, dhe fonde te perbashketa. Pasi te keni pershtatur syte tuaj me shkronjat dhe shifrat e imeta dhe te ngjeshura, leximi i tabelave te aksioneve eshte mjaft i thjeshte. Me poshte eshte nje shembull i nje tabele aksionesh nga Wall Street Journal. Kompania quhet Disney, nje nga kompanite me te famshme te argetimit ne bote. psh. Cmimi me i larte dhe me i ulet i paguar per aksionin e Disney-t gjate vitit te kaluar. Numrat jane shprehur ne pike, por perfaqesojne shuma ne dollare. Ne kete rast, 67 7/8 eshte njesoj me 67.875 dollare. Duke ditur cmimet me te larta dhe me te uleta per 52 javet e shkuara investitori ka nje mundesi per te vleresuar cmimin aktual te aksionit.

Aksioni:

Emri i kompanise

Sim:

Simboli i aksionit i perdorur gjate tregtimit. Per te shmangur konfuzionin dhe per te thjeshtezuar procedimin e urdherave, cdo aksioni qe tregtohet ne burse apo ne tregun mbi banak i caktohet nje simbol. Disa gazeta shpesh nuk japin simbolin por nje shkurtim te emrit te kompanise.

Div:

Termi i shkurter per fjalen dividend. Per cdo aksion qe zoteron, aksioneri i Disney duhet qe te marre 44 cent nga fitimet vjetore te kompanise. Pagesa zakonisht behet cdo tremujor. Jo te gjitha kompanite i paguajne gjithmone dividendet e tyre. Eshte bordi drejtues i kompanise qe vendos nese do paguhet dividend dhe se cfare madhesie do kete ky dividend.

Yld:

Yield-i, apo norma e kthimit, nga nje investim i aksionmbajtesve. Llogaritet duke pjestuar dividentin vjetor me cmimin aktual te aksionit. Aksionmbajtesit e Disney fitojne 0.6% te cmimit aktual prej dividenteve. Investitoret te cilet pretendojne te ardhura nga aksionet e tyre, kerkojne per nje yield te larte. 

PE:

Termi i shkurter per raportin cmim/fitime. Pra, cmimi i aksionit pjestuar me fitimet e kompanise per aksion, per vitin e kaluar. Investitoret e perdorin raportin P/E per te vendosur nese nje aksion eshte mbi apo nen-cmuar.

Vol 1000s:

Numri total i aksioneve te tregtuara gjate dites se meparshme. Gjata asaj dite, 3,200,100 aksione te Disney ndryshuan pronare. Numri nuk perfshin shitjet ne grupe teke apo shitjet ne me pak se 100 aksione. 

Lt dhe Ul:

Cmimi me i larte i paguar per aksionin e Disney gjate dites se meparshme ishte 69.125$ (ose 69 1/8). Cmimi me i ulet ishte 67.75$ (ose 67 3/4).

Mbyll:

Cmimi i fundit i paguar per Disney ne fund te te dites se meparshme ishte 68.625$ (ose 68 5/8).

Net Ndr:

Ndryshimi neto. Cmimi i fundit i dites se meparshme, 68.626 (apo 68 5/8), ishte 87.5 cente (apo 7/8 te nje dollari) me teper se cmimi i fundit i dites paraardhese. Brokerat e quajne kete "Mbyllje mbi 7/8 (closing up 7/8)."

Pervec ketyre shkurtimeve standarte, tabelat e aksioneve ne Wall Street Journal ( dhe ne gazeta te tjera) permbajne shpesh edhe simbole te tjera qe tregojne nje sere faktoresh, si psh. ndarjen e aksioneve, ndryshimet e dividenteve, diten e pare te tregtimit, nivelet e reja per te uleta dhe me te larta per 52 jave, warrant-tet (letra me vlere qe te japin te drejten per te blere aksione ne te ardhmen) dhe shume tregues dhe kushte te tjera. Seksioni financiar i gazetes ne pjesen e fundit te faqes zakonisht jep disa shpjegime per te sqaruar keto shenja te perdorura.
52..doc

----------

